# confo crit please?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's cute! He looks like he stands under himself a little bit, & his withers are a little high, but he's built nicely overall (not too downhill or uphill).


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It does look like he stands under himself, but I think that's because he's leaning forward.

He is a little bit uphill, but not bad.

Also I see a little bit of him being cow-hocked


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im not great on confo. so i wont go there...but he is the coolest looking color! ADORABLE


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes adorable! i was like awwww look at the cute yearling! but then i read and it said he was 4. i was shocked! hes small boned it looks like.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

im not so great with confo, but just had to say i LOVE his colour! esp the black face and brown forelock, too cute!!!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thankya much, everyone 


he is really super fine boned. It's been hell trying to find a rider small enough to show him for me (stupid hunter rules), who's still experienced enough to deal with him when he misbehaves. I've got a supercute kid working with him now 

as for his color, I'm still up in the air. his papers call him a bay roan, but I've had people tell me bay roan, blue roan, dapple grey, rose grey and some other type of grey. his coat pattern changed about 5 times this year, as he shed out lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How old is he?

He's adorable. Overall he seems alright. A little cow hawked. I would have to see some pictures not with his head stretched out but he does seem to stand under himself a bit.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

OK. so. granted, not great from the confo stand point, but color....I think he's finally done shedding out? haha

we're still up in the air on what color to call him. though I have smacked the person who said 'dappled grey' upside the head long ago 

so. that was him, then... 

this was the day he arrived...











and this is him, now....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Blue roan because he has some black hairs in his color but still has roaning, even though some of the hairs are red, because there are black hairs it makes him a blue roan. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hes a nice little pony.
Id say red roan but I dont know if thats technically correct, mlkarel might be right bout the black hairs.

In your first set of pictures, he looks like he has a long neck, but I think its the way he is presenting himslef. Can you present him with his head held higher??


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

He sure is a light color to be blue roan. (Blue roan is a dark colored horse with WHITE coming through) I'd say a gray. I have several friens with arabians that look like this and continure to change colors all the way up until they are 6!! It sometimes takes a while for the gray to come through.

Here's a blurb from an article I found:
"Roan horses don’t get lighter over the years, as gray horses do, but some get darker with age. Roan horses do change seasonally, but the lower legs, head, mane & tail will always stay colored. In the summer it may be more difficult to tell if a light colored horse is roan but the points and the head will be darker than the body. Interestingly when roan horses are injured the hair over the scars usually grows back colored, instead of the white seen with most other horses. "

I SAY GRAY!


----------



## SpottedHunterRebel (Jul 29, 2008)

ahearn said:


> He sure is a light color to be blue roan. (Blue roan is a dark colored horse with WHITE coming through) I'd say a gray. I have several friens with arabians that look like this and continure to change colors all the way up until they are 6!! It sometimes takes a while for the gray to come through.
> 
> Here's a blurb from an article I found:
> "Roan horses don’t get lighter over the years, as gray horses do, but some get darker with age. Roan horses do change seasonally, but the lower legs, head, mane & tail will always stay colored. In the summer it may be more difficult to tell if a light colored horse is roan but the points and the head will be darker than the body. Interestingly when roan horses are injured the hair over the scars usually grows back colored, instead of the white seen with most other horses. "
> ...


Well judging by that 'blurb', he's roan.. if you look at the pictures his head, legs, mane and tail HAVEN'T changed.. it was his body colour that did. So by quoting that and saying grey..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy cow, looking at all the photos he's like a color changing pony!

I don't think he's gray because his head is still dark and he has a lot of red in him and he has "splotches" that you see in roans that you can see he has in the most recent picture.

In the begining he looks like a gray with some dapples, but I think that's actually him roaning out and being a blue roan. Except he has a lot of red so he isn't a complete blue roan. Then looking at the last picture he looks exactly like a bay roan. I vote roan in general.

Here's my supporting information.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roan_(color)

I do not think he is a gray pony with progresize silvering because his head wouldn't be so dark, and red. And wouldn't his head, legs, mane and tail start lightening as well? He just has way too much red in him in my opinion.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

It also said that roan horses DO NOT get lighter throughout their life. This horse is get LIGHTER. That's why I quoted that Spotted HunterRebel. The horses of my friends GRAY horses have black manes and tails and they are registered GRAYS! JMO


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's splay footed and cow hocked.
I think it just looked like he was standing under himself because he was leaning forward.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

More info on gray horses....kind-of mirrors this horse over the time period she has stated....

"While gray is visually a distinct coat color, it is genetically a pattern that is imposed over other colors. Horses are not just 'gray'; they can be bay grays, cremello grays, silver grullo roan grays, etc"

"While the horse is turning gray, it may develop odd patches of lighter hair that look like large spots. These are called "Watermarks". The graying process will even the horse's coat up and make these dissapear as the horse ages. 

Since the graying process creates many shades as the horse gets lighter and lighter, there are many terms for the different 'shades' of gray. However, unlike shades in other colors, the shade will not remain for long and will lighten with age. "Rose Gray" is a term used to describe bays and chestnuts as they are turning gray and are a slight pink color; "Steel" or "Iron" is often used for black horses that are a deep gray color; and "dappled gray" is used on horses that have dark dapples of their base color that are visible. A "White gray" is a horse that has completely lightened "

Just seems like it, but I could definitely be wrong. She just looks like my friends horses.... Just throwing out the GRAY for people to look at it from a different abngle. Only time will tell the true color of this horse!

By the way, she is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks, everyone 

can "mystery" be a valid color? lol he really is all over the place. his papers say bay roan, but I just don't know. I guess 'roan' works lol Or maybe I'll just wait til his coggins is due for an update, and let the vets decide lol


----------

